# 4 hour conversation



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't think I ever had a conversation that long. Who was the other person?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

4 hours?? :blank

I think the most I've had is 3 or 4, but that was in my younger days when I was an immature douche bag and I had a *****y gf.

Edit: this was a phone conversation btw so I don't even know if that counts?? Anyway longest in person chat was maybe 1 hour, 2 hours maximum??


----------



## Absurd (Jul 17, 2010)

Longest chat I've had with anyone was probably an hour, and it was an interview XD


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

CONGRATS! It's a great feeling, isn't it? I have had some really awesome conversations with one of my friends. There's some people that you just "click" with and you can just talk and talk and talk.


It's fun, but it can be tiring too. I get bored listening to myself!!



Hell, I love my brother dearly, but I struggle sometimes coming up with sh#$ to say to him.


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

Hours are better than seconds! Any clock would be proud of you!


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, it was pretty cool. 

I think it stems from not feeling too much pressure to move the conversation along. And no tense expectation of feeling like they're expecting something more to happen - which can occur when talking to a lot of guys. She's actually quite quirky and is somewhat different from me - which is probably some of the appeal. Usually talkative people freak me out a lot, but we talk about interesting topics and she is quite rational and intelligent. 

It's nice to be able to do it. But I agree, it can get exhausting. Sometimes moments of silence and mellowness can be appreciated.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

congrats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UtopianGrrl,

That's the way all long conversations go. The only difference is the person and the topics. 

Well done! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## jane90 (Dec 22, 2009)

Good for you!

However, this is interesting to me. The only time I would ever note how long a conversation was is if it was on the phone, and I looked at the timer after, or if, like you said, I was in one place- a restaurant, a coffee shop, etc. for one time.

A question for all of you: Do you ever just sit around with your friends for hours and chat, or is it too hard? Personally, sometimes I can do it and sometimes I can't, usually it's not a problem if I know the person well though.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

That's really great to hear. It would be especially hard for me to do that, at a coffee shop. I think coffee also makes me feel more weird and awkward. The awkward silence isn't so bad, if the person is comfortable to talk to. That's a really big exception.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

I think it's a lot more difficult to sit around talking with NO other distractions. Just staring at each other and not having anything else to look at for an extended period of time except that person is a bit vulnerable. If your thoughts wander and you gaze off, it can be seen as being uninterested in their story or rudely aloof. Unless you've known them for a while or they're aware of your "quirks." 

But, yeah. It does depend on the person/people you are talking to. There are some people who I wouldn't feel comfortable talking to for more than 2 minutes. It comes down to comfort, empathy and compatibility.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's great! Long conversations can be pretty fun if u aren't anxious.


----------



## Matt947 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations. I still remember the first time I had a conversation that lasted more than 1 hour. And, it was with a friend of a friend. It was almost easier because I didn't really know him and it helped that we were on school camp where we had to hang around together. I don't think I've really broken that record, I find it harder to talk to people these days. 

Again, well done.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

The OPs story reminds me of My Dinner With Andre, the movie that is just two people talking for the whole time.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is pretty awesome...I don't think I have much to say at least to keep the convo going for 4 hours. Your healed! j/k, but that is has to give you confidence that you can flow with the various subjects.


----------



## etruscansunset (Oct 31, 2010)

That happens to me... when me and the other person are both on cold medicine or some other type of stimulant, including coffee! But I've never done it "naturally".


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

wow...thats great. Congrats


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what did you talk about? I feel like I only have too personal or boring things to discuss.


----------

